# Scorpion



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

This is Pagan, my emperor scorpion. 




























I thought this was cute (I am biased I know...everyone thinks I am crazy for calling a scorpion cute!), here Pagan was drinking water and she scoops water drops into her claw and drinks them off her claw.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Deadly photos! (literally) But really, good photography. There's some members here who are into inverts and reps


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

** shudders **


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't usually like scorpions, but that last pic is sooo cute! :O

I'm a reptile person, and am just starting to warm up to the inverts.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Love the drinking picture!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eewww. lol No offense.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I love the last picture too,but then I am biased. 

And Dramaqueen...none taken! Everyone has their preference and I am actually used to that comment.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i like scorpions but from a distance. i know they wont strike unless provoked but the sharp thing on the end of the tail still makes me wary.


----------

